# Official UK-Muscle Facebook Page



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is the only official UK-Muscle Facebook presence for those wishing to join.

http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle

L


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Liked it.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Will take a look when I get in (cant see FB in work) Liked one last night, there were two so 50/50 if I got the right one!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

done, where's my moneh?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

steelicarus said:


> done, where's my moneh?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

liked it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Liked it


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liked it also


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Dito!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Liked it. Should I unlike the other uk-muscle page?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

liked


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Updating this to use our new 'friendly' URL:

http://www.facebook.com/UKMuscle

L


----------

